#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Буддийские форумы >  > > >  >  > Тибетский буддизм >  > > >  >  > Дзогчен >  > > >  >  >  Открытый ретрит по Янтра-йоге с Евгением Рудем в Воронеже 9-11 января 2009

## goncharuk

Дорогие друзья!
С радостью сообщаем, что по просьбам трудящихся :Smilie:  есть возможность повторно провести в Воронеже 9-11 января 2009 года открытый ретрит по Янтра-йоге с инструктором Евгением Рудем для тех, кто по каким-либо причинам не смог попасть на аналогичный ретрит в декабре. Окончательное решение о проведении этого ретрита зависит от количества заинтересованных, а договариваться об аренде зала для занятий нужно уже сейчас.
Поэтому очень просим всех, кто хотел бы принять участие в таком ретрите в указанные даты, *сообщить об этом как можно скорее* и внести предоплату.
Открытый курс включает в себя пять занятий по три часа каждое. В программе – Девять дыханий, Цигжонг, Лунгсанг и Янтры первой группы. Рекомендуемое подношение за участие в ретрите – 2000 рублей (для членов Дзогчен-общины – 1000 рублей). Справки и предварительная регистрация по э-мэйл gonch-andrej@yandex.ru.
***
Янтра-йога или «Йога движения» – это древняя система тибетской йоги, основанная на тексте «Союз солнца и луны», написанном в VIII столетии учителем и переводчиком Вайрочаной. Намкай Норбу Ринпоче написал подробный комментарий на коренной текст и начал передавать это учение на Западе в начале семидесятых.
Янтра-йога – это фундаментальный метод интегрирования глубокой сущности Учения Дзогчен в трёх вратах (теле, речи и уме) практикующего. Благодаря позициям и движениям в сочетании с дыханием наша энергия упорядочивается и гармонизируется так, чтобы позволить уму обнаружить подлинное равновесие и расслабление, которое является основой для вхождения в созерцание.
----------
С наилучшими пожеланиями,
ганчи Воронежской ДО

----------

